# Check out my band from Brampton ON!



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Peeps, please check out my band 'Inertia' at www.myspace.com/soundinertia and tell me what you think, or leave a message there. The tracks up there are rough demo's we are looking to record at the end of the year, and we are still looking for a lead guitar player, cheers and rock on :rockon2:

Jason,
Inertia


----------

